# Necrons plus new camera = Project log!



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So, I have something in the region of 7000pts of Necrons arriving either tomorrow or Monday, all of it unpainted or just undercoated.

Wow.

Considering my entire collection is close to 15,000 of Eldar and Raven Guard, that's something of an investment! However I'm keen that such a daunting task isn't going to turn me off painting, so to that end I'm going to try a few things I've not done before.

- Army Painter spray for the basecoat. This should save me an assload of time and effort.

- I need to do a couple of test minis, but I don't think I'll be washing the whole model, which is my normal approach. I'll be going for a very clean look (as usual) but since I'll be using Bone spray, I want to keep the big armour plates free of wash.

- I haven't decided on a tertiary colour yet. The scheme is bone for the most part, bronze/gold guns and... something. If anyone has experience with what goes well with bone, feel free to suggest something. I'm thinking Turqoise, Purple or Green, all in fairly light shades. I include examples of blue and green (with lots of source lighting effects I can't do) at the bottom of this post.

- This is also a good opportunity to play with my new camera, a very basic Canon 2300HD which I got for £100 including case/protector/tripod/card etc. Is it professional? Nope. Is it so far past my phone camera it's starting to lap it again? Yep. I may experiment with settings so be warned some photos may be better than others! :laugh:

Here's a list of what you can eventually expect to see:

1 x Imoktekh the Storm Lord
1x Trazyn the Infinite
1x Necron Overlord
1x Cryptek
1x Necron Lord
1x Nightbringer
60x Necron Warriors
40x Necron Immortals
20x Scarab Bases
5x Annihilation Barges/ Command Barges
5x Ghost Arks/Doomsday Ark
6x Night Scythes/Doom Scythes
2x Monoliths
10x converted Crypteks (made from Triarch Praetorians and Immortals)
10x Converted Necron Lords (made from Lychguard and Praetorian models)
10x Lych Guard
3x Spyders
6x Wraiths
1x Triarch Stalker

And to round it off (!!) I'll be buying 6 Tomb Blades at some point.

Here are some concept pics:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I love white (or off-white) Necrons. My vote is on a turquoise as your tertiary colour. 

Stoked like a fire for this one buddy, can't wait to see some of your stuff up here!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I find that gold looks good with bone as well. Purple looks nice to, I have some bone color banshees with purple hair that look good you can see them in my eldar p-log the link is in my sig below


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the blue against the white better than the green.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Tomb Kings... in SPAAAAACE!

Will be watching.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Somewhat ironically my Tomb Kings had much less bone on them. :laugh:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue against the bone, Or purple, something that is near a blue.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

No Necrons today, which means Monday. Parcelforce 48 you fail to live up to your name!


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

There's a really good tutorial for weathering on bone-coloured Necrons somewhere; I think the tutorial was done for the Night/Doom Scythe, but you could easily apply it to any vehicle/model.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115555

This is the thread you're thinking of I think.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting, not tried weathering before, thanks for the link!

From what I read on the manufacturers website, I'm a little confused (possibly because I'm reading it at 2.15am) does the acrylic weathering fluid create some kind of barrier between the rust layer and the colour layer, making it easier to scrape the colour off? Or does it function as low-effect paint stripper that is used after coating the rust layer with the colour layer that weakens/dissolves the colour?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Army list for giggles, expect to see some of this being painted next week!

Zandrekh w/ Barge (265) (Can turbo-boost 30" per turn with Stealth)
Obyron (160) (Can Deep Strike with his unit every turn, even when locked in combat and not scatter if within 6" of Zandrekh)

Court: 5 Stormteks and 5 Lords w/ Orb (330) (20 S5 Haywire Shots and 15 S5 AP3 shots at 12")

Stalker w/ Shredder (155) (If he hits with his pie plate, all shooting at his target is twin linked that turn)

10 Warriors w/ Ark (245) (AV13 transport with lots of Gauss rifles)
5 Warriors w/ Scythe (165) (Twin linked 4-Shot Autocannon that scores 2 additional hits for every 6 rolled to hit)
5 Warriors w/ Scythe (165)
5 Warriors w/ Scythe (165)

Doomsday Ark (175) (Pie Plate of S9 AP1)
Doom Scythe (175) (3D6" line of S10 AP1 death)

2000

I forsee much complaining.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Necrons arrived! More arriving soon. Once the army painter spray arrives I will begin!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

And the last of them. 6 Wraiths and 3 Spyders. Also a Doomsday Ark, not pictured.

*Really* want this spray to arrive now! Got a game tonight anyway, using the above list. Will see how it goes!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Do I spy a bottle of baileys in the background? Shall we send in the Alco-monoltith?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hah, yes, that's a bit blatant, isn't it? Completely unintended, I assure you...

Game went well, Relic mission, won 3-1 on Secondaries (Enemy got Linebreaker, I got all of them, even if my Linebreaker consisted of Zandrekh on foot on a single wound!). Very bloody game that started well for me, controlling the midfield with my Ghost Ark squad and Court, but his damn Stalker and Veil-Storm unit were rampaging around my backfield taking out my vehicles in short order, and an outflanking unit of 6 Wraiths and D-Lord had me falling back and whittling them down, throwing a couple of suicide 5-man Warrior units in their way to stop them reaching my relic unit. Eventually a torrent of fire from my Court followed by an assault led by Obyron managed to wipe them off the table, but a turn 5 arrival of an enemy Scythe with 10 Warriors managed to drop the last three Warriors I had camping the Relic after their Ghost Ark got shot out from under them, denying me the 6pt win.

Man of the match was the Night Scythe who rolled a triple 6 on his Tesla and promptly wiped out a 10 man Warrior squad by himself. I actually felt quite bad.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wraiths and Spyders done, just waiting on spray... still...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Got bored of waiting for spray so searched around and apparantly it's exactly the same shade as bleached bone, so given that half the models are already primed white I thought I'd try a test model!

The purple bits are Lev purple wash over white. I'm not especially happy with that, it seems a bit flat. I think I'll pop into GW tomorrow and get the purple glaze, hopefully that'll come out better.

Also not sure about the edge of the base, I normally just do it black, so I might try that on my second mini and see how I feel.

Comments welcome!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good! Personally I'd add some paint chips with a sponge dipped in black paint with boltgun metal (Leadbelcher) in the centre to make the paint chipped


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm envious of the amount of necrons u got, the time to do them and how good they are!!!  So.Much.Gray.Plastic.Crack. :3 Enjoy


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Really going to enjoy watching the progression and hopefully not your slow descent into insanity . 7000pts is definitely intimidating, but if you're priming with the main layer it will be faster.

As for the scheme, I like the unique Tau-esque/sand people colours. Necrons are very cool models but hard to really expand on the standard metallic loadout.

Keep up the good work! All I can say at this point is keep a few more bottles of Baileys is reserve. And maybe experiement with some weathering/battle damage effects to give the colours some depth and character.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Purple! Buh-rilliant. Looks great man!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


> Looking good! Personally I'd add some paint chips with a sponge dipped in black paint with boltgun metal (Leadbelcher) in the centre to make the paint chipped


What kind of sponge? Just a kitchen one? Bathroom one? Big bubbles or little bubbles?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Test model 2: Cryptek

I like the glaze effect, but not sure that I'm sold on the green. I may go slightly crazy and buy more or less every glaze they sell and see which one I prefer.

Definitely prefer the black edge to the bases.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I did that with the glazes (washes), I used some very very old WFB models to test them though rather then my nice new models


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I have enough of the damn things! I can afford to do tests on them! :laugh:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sethis said:


> What kind of sponge? Just a kitchen one? Bathroom one? Big bubbles or little bubbles?


I use foam from any army case, just remember to wipe some of the paint off some it isn't applied too thickly.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I use the yellow and green washing up sponges, the yellow one for larger clusters and the green on for larger specs


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hate necrons but love that paint job your off white color makes your warriors really creepy looking like some kind of albino cave dwelling insect, great paint work too have some rep!!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I like the green! Almost pastel against the bleached bone exoskeleton. What makes you unsure about it?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It just doesn't seem a strong enough contrast against the bone, it doesn't "pop" very well.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe just try starting from a darker colour and toning back the highlighting a bit? I mean, you can still go just as bright, just not quite as solid of a colour. I did like the purple on the other guy more though...purple and bone is a fun time.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I may try going from goblin/scorpion green instead of pure white on the next green attempt - a bit of a darker result perhaps.

Here's some blue, which I think is looking pretty funky, and I've tried just doing one leg and arm "bone" in between the calf/ankle and forearm/wrist. I'm stuck a purple picture on the end to compare, which do people prefer?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Green or purple over blue if you're going bone for the exoskeleton. What about doing a more tin bitz-ish colour for the metal bits and some red up to orange for the gauss stuff?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The metal *is* Tin Bitz - or what I was assured is the modern equivalent, Balthazar Gold. It's just the gun that also has Gehenna's Gold over the top, the joints have been left as-is.

I can try some red, but found this online and didn't like it very much, so was avoiding it:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh! I thought it was a bit darker. My bad. That red is also terrible...let me see here....










...but a bit darker in the red and a bit brighter in the orange. Just a thought. I'm using your thread here as inspiration for my soon-to-be Necron army as well, and have a job where when it's slow it's SLOW so I have all the time in the world to lurk threads.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The only good oldcrons are immortals...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That just happened to be in the picture.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

No painting today, but will be spending most of tomorrow in GW so will have some progress there!

In the meantime, am booked in for a doubles tourney on Dec 8th, planning on taking this:

Overlord + Weave + Scythe + Shackle 130 (Goes with the Spyders for a T6 unit that has a 2+ save until the Lord drops and 3W apiece)
5 Warriors + Scythe 165
5 Warriors + Scythe 165
4x Scarabs 60
3x Spyders 150
6x Wraiths + 4 Whips 250

And my partner is taking... the same list. :laugh: So in an 1850 doubles game we're putting out a dozen Wraiths and Scarabfarm and 4 Flyers. We have almost no shooting phase... should be fun.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So, the frantic painting for tournament begins! Didn't get as much time in GW as I hoped due to various other things needing to be done, but managed to get at least all the scarabs I'll need done in 3 colours. Those of you paying attention will remember they were painted when I got them, so I've basically done their armour as bone and left it as that since they comply to the 3 colour regulation. I have done one in purple and bone and bronze though, which looks a lot more "regal".


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wraith at about 90% completion, which is as far as he'll get until the tourney is over! Working on the rest now...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So, 24 hours later, we have something approaching a tabletop standard army! The Army Painter sprays arrived today, which really saved my ass, especially on the Scythes! There are some unfinished warriors, but I should be able to do the last urgent bits on them tomorrow in between games and in the lunch break.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks...so good. Are you going to add any weathering to the vehicles to break up the solid colours?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I might do - they're nowhere near finished yet though. This is me doing everything 3 colours and based by 9am tomorrow! :laugh:

The Scythes will have each wing section broken up by gold sub-plating, as well as all along the inside and outside rims to divide top from bottom. The intake vents at the front and the engines at the back will see gold as well, and I may experiment with some blue along the spine so it'll look a lot less boring when it's done!

However I am interested in doing some weathering of some kind, having never tried it before. I might look into some tutorials for quick and easy weathering and potentially some powders, although I have no idea how they work.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So we won the tournament! Much fun was had.

Game 1 we wiped out an Ork/Deldar combo - Wraiths + Destroyer Lord held up the Nob deathstar, the other Wraiths wiped out the Boyz, and the flyers/scarabs trashed the Dark Eldar vehicles and infantry.

Game 2 was actually our hardest, vs Nids. Two Flying Tyrants with Devourers wiped out a squad of Spyders turn 1 (careless deployment on my part, along with them seizing the initiative). A tooled up Broodlord dropped the Destroyer Lord on his ass, but had his squad decimated by the Whip Wraiths, leaving him alone and running. A Tervigon spat out 60 Gaunts over the course of the game, but he just camped his home objective with them so they never became a threat. Eventually dropped the Tyrants to ground with Tesla fire from Scythes and then ate them with Wraiths and Scarabs. Won on secondaries.

Game 3 vs Foot GKs (30 SS w/ Psycannon) and Ravenwing combo. Hid in corner and made scarabs turns 1 and 2 while they came towards us. Came out swinging turn 3 and wiped them off the table turn 4-5. GK player did have some bad dice, but he couldn't bring his squads to bear in enough force to make a difference and got picked off piecemeal.

I have, however, moved house since then, ergo the lack of updates. As soon as I get settled in and start painting I'll have some more to display.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Pics due to selling some of the models, will continue working on them in the meantime!

All Barge guns are loose, and can be removed for use as a Command Barge. The balcony railings are all included.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

More pics!

The Lychguard did not survive the trip especially well, they will be repaired properly before sale.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

And finally...


----------

